# Dru's matched Pair of Beauties!



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Caught them mid hop! LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at those ears. So cute.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They are just too cute, they are so similar!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Their markings are just enough different we can tell them apart, plus one is more daring and the other more sweet.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Still no names, aka is the fight still on?!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Honestly we haven't discussed it much recently I have been trying to die and she has been busy playing with the babies. LOL
That is her holding them in the yellow shirt and those bandy irish legs in the other pics are dads LOL


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Those are almost mirror images! Echo goats. Very pretty!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are gorgeous ! I love those faces  Such pretty markings !!!
How about Deuce and Deeks or Dakota  Davinci or Digger or Diggs


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, they're gorgeous! Beautiful, adoreable babies  . And I love their ears too!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are just beautiful, Leslie, Dru did good! Congratulations!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty babies! I have some without names yet too LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're soooo cute!!!!! they really do look absolutely similar. I don't know how your daughter is going to school with those guys at home. b/c if I were her, I'd just stay home all day and play with the baby goaties (they only stay babies for such a short time....)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Gosh I love Nubians! Your babes are lovely! Makes me wish Arabella didn't miss. So I guess I will have drool of yours


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

y'all notice my dad is cuddling a baby on his lap! They are pretty addictive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh and they are Cinco De Mayo babies so they were only two days old in these pictures and they are both bucklings in case anyone didn't see the other threads about them. We are "tentatively" looking for D names for them.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Diego and Diablo


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I imagine they are hard to not fall for! Your dad didn't have a chance!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want to use them for a team you'll need names that are distinct and don't rhyme. 

Very cute little buggers but, what's wrong with their heads? They have weird appendages hanging off each side.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Very cute little buggers but, what's wrong with their heads? They have weird appendages hanging off each side.


uhhh......ears???


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That's the opposite end of the ear spectrum from dex isn't it!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute!!!!



Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> If you want to use them for a team you'll need names that are distinct and don't rhyme.
> 
> Very cute little buggers but, what's wrong with their heads? They have weird appendages hanging off each side.


Well I would LOVE to use them as a team, but I don't have a cart and I don't have the slightest clue how to train a goat to pull a cart. Mom said "who would want a goat cart anyway" and I said "I would, I would love it, I would go all over these dirt roads with them and it" But I am afraid I wouldn't be very successful training them. If I really thought I could do it I'd wether both of them and do that. 
oh and those things on their heads have multi uses, safety flaps if they fall off a mountain they can just stick those out like parachutes and float to safety, cooling device, they simply dip them in water during the hot summer and have an instant cooling towel, in winter they can use them for a scarf, They can also use them for camouflage when city slickers are around and pass for an old hound dawg, And their most prominent use, they attract humans who oooohhh and awww over them.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Darius, drake, Devin, Derek, Donny..just throwing some d names out there


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are beauties!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are adorable, good job mamma Dru!


----------

